# The Most Astounding Fact About The Universe



## MA-Caver (Mar 7, 2012)

"Becoming one with the universe" is a predominate Buddhist theology, I know it is a philosophy of quite a few others. The expansion of the vastness of our universe, knowing the relative size to our selves, and to our little rock, somewhere in the midst of it all. 
http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2012/03/07/the-most-astounding-fact-about-the-universe-video/

I  already knew this and I summarized that without me, this universe that  we're in would not exist as what we know it to be now. The same goes for  each and every single individual on the planet. Remove any one of them  from existence and our universe has changed, permanently. Some of us feel it, some of us don't. But it does change without our presence.
 With us in it (as individuals) the universe is exactly the way it's  supposed to be at this precise moment that you're reading this. When  we're gone then the universe changes and becomes something different  entirely.

http://pinterest.com/pin/181832903674929153/

With that, from two of the smartest minds on the planet, is where I get a glimpse of how it's done... creation.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 7, 2012)

We are stardust, we are golden.  And we've got to get ourselves back to the Garden.

[video=youtube_share;mF_XB5xrHS4]http://youtu.be/mF_XB5xrHS4[/video]


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 8, 2012)

Found this via Pinterest... it gives a nice interactive sliding scale bar to give you the concept of the size of our known universe. Personally I think it's a helluva lot bigger than what they think it is. Enjoy. 
http://htwins.net/scale/


----------

